
Stanford Seminar: Beyond Floating Point: Next Generation Computer Arithmetic - trsohmers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP0Y1uAA-2Y&feature=youtu.be
======
trsohmers
Abstract on the Stanford website, as well as link to slides:
[http://web.stanford.edu/class/ee380/Abstracts/170201.html](http://web.stanford.edu/class/ee380/Abstracts/170201.html)

First 50 minutes or so is an overview on John Gustafson's unum's, followed by
the introduction of "type 3 unums" that have two subtypes: Posits (discussed
here), and Valids. In short, Posits have a greater mathematical accuracy AND
dynamic range of floats, while in many cases also using fewer bits in the
representation.

At around the 53 minute mark, the presentation switches over to Dr. Isaac
Yonemoto (HN username: dnautics) who gives a live demonstration of a Julia
implementation of Posits, showing it preforming favorably for both a FFT and
neural network compared to low precision floats.

